# Muscle sliks and crazy tire



## fatbike (Feb 7, 2021)

Tires like these are so fun, give any muscle bike a look. The silks are super nice, pliable, and ridable from what I can tell. Blue one is off the charts as far as I’m concerned. Pick all three tires up over the weekend. Goodyear green one has some miles on it, still a rider. 

Two Goodyear and a Paragon tire.


----------

